# There are Barges all over my house!



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

I got a deal on Kershaw Barges from Blue Ridge and notified the guys in the KimberTalk forum. I figured I'd sell five or ten. Yikes, it has been closer to fifty!

Considering the low price, many people don't think the knife will be much of a tool. I think it's one of the most indestructible knives I've polished, and it even has a little prying tool on the butt end. It's assembled with some of the biggest fasteners I've seen on a knife.

After polishing so many, I've found that the bevels are pretty straight, and considering the blade blank alloy, it stays pretty sharp. If you're the kind of back woods, wilderness hiker type, take one of these Barges with you.

The only time a client returns one is to have it re-polished!

Click on the picture to make it bigger.
View attachment 82013


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Wow! That is a beautifully polished edge!

I have to admit, I clicked on this thread expecting to see pics of something totally different. Glad that wasn't the case. :vs_laugh:


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Yeah, Denton, I thought I might get 5 or 10 orders. Then the floodgates opened.

Last year we did not have a knife forum at KT. But the moderator, Chuck43, wanted a place where we could discuss knives and how to take care of them. Several of the members now polish.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

It is a nice knife by the looks of it.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

MisterMills357 said:


> It is a nice knife by the looks of it.


I can only do three per day due to the variations in each blade and because I'm OCD.

I think the final count was around 50.


----------

